# Build error with security/zxid



## amontalban (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey guys,

First of all thank you for helping me with past issues, I have used your solutions on other problems that I had with FreeBSD. Now I have joined the forum and hope I can help others with their problems. At the time of writing I'm having an issue while building the port security/zxid on a server with 10.0-RELEASE-p7 (The build log is attached and also it's available at http://pastebin.com/anAFQFnJ). I tested with a clean installation on a VM and it works just fine, so I have tried to remove my custom /etc/make.conf and building all ports again with `portmaster -afG` but still no go.

What can be the reason that it doesn't compile correctly?

Thank you very much for your help!

All the best,
Andres Montalban


----------



## amontalban (Aug 20, 2014)

BUMP!

I didn't find anything to solve the issue, anyone ever have a similar problem? Any hint/help will be highly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 20, 2014)

Builds ok for me on FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE #0 r268249: Fri Jul  4 13:20:23 CEST 2014 (amd64).


```
...
  Compiling smime-qry.c
  Compiling smime-vfy.c
  Compiling smimemime.c
  Compiling smimeutil.c
ar -crs libzxid.a c/zx-ns.o c/zx-attrs.o c/zx-elems.o zxlibdec.o zxlibenc.o zxlib.o zxns.o zxpw.o zxutil.o zxbusprod.o zxlog.o zxsig.o zxcrypto.o akbox_fn.o match.o c/license.o c/zx-di12-dec.o c/zx-sa11-dec.o c/zx-sp11-dec.o c/zx-a-dec.o c/zx-is12-dec.o c/zx-sbf-dec.o c/zx-wsse-dec.o c/zx-ac-dec.o c/zx-lu-dec.o c/zx-ds-dec.o c/zx-wsu-dec.o c/zx-b-dec.o c/zx-m20-dec.o c/zx-e-dec.o c/zx-sec-dec.o c/zx-xenc-dec.o c/zx-b12-dec.o c/zx-md-dec.o c/zx-sec12-dec.o c/zx-dec.o c/zx-ff12-dec.o c/zx-di-dec.o c/zx-sa-dec.o c/zx-sp-dec.o c/zx-is-dec.o c/zx-ecp-dec.o c/zx-paos-dec.o c/zx-dap-dec.o c/zx-ps-dec.o c/zx-im-dec.o c/zx-as-dec.o c/zx-subs-dec.o c/zx-dst-dec.o c/zx-cb-dec.o c/zx-cdm-dec.o c/zx-gl-dec.o c/zx-mm7-dec.o c/zx-wst-dec.o c/zx-wsp-dec.o c/zx-wsc-dec.o c/zx-xa-dec.o c/zx-xac-dec.o c/zx-xasa-dec.o c/zx-xasacd1-dec.o c/zx-xasp-dec.o c/zx-xaspcd1-dec.o c/zx-dp-dec.o c/zx-pmm-dec.o c/zx-prov-dec.o c/zx-idp-dec.o c/zx-shps-dec.o c/zx-exca-dec.o c/zx-hrxml-dec.o c/zx-idhrxml-dec.o c/zx-demomed-dec.o c/zx-xsi-dec.o c/zx-xs-dec.o c/zx-xml-dec.o c/zx-tas3-dec.o c/zx-tas3sol-dec.o c/zx-shibmd-dec.o c/zx-idpdisc-dec.o zxidsimp.o zxidpool.o zxidpsso.o zxidsso.o zxidslo.o zxiddec.o zxidspx.o zxididpx.o zxidmni.o zxidpep.o zxidpdp.o zxidmk.o zxida7n.o zxidses.o zxiduser.o zxidcgi.o zxidconf.o zxidecp.o zxidcdc.o zxidloc.o zxidlib.o zxidmeta.o zxidcurl.o zxidepr.o ykcrc.o ykaes.o zxidmkwsf.o zxidwsf.o zxidwsc.o zxidwsp.o zxiddi.o zxidim.o zxidps.o zxidoauth.o certauth.o keygen.o pkcs12.o smime-enc.o smime-qry.o smime-vfy.o smimemime.o smimeutil.o
  Linking   zxidhlo
  Compiling zxididp.c
  Linking   zxididp
...
```


----------



## amontalban (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi @DutchDaemon,

Thanks for your reply, yes I have tested it with a clean VM install and worked too. The problem is that I don't know where to look in order to fix that, I have tried to rebuild all my ports with no custom make.conf and also `portsnap fetch extract` to be sure that my ports tree was current without new results.

I have compared cc and ld versions and all seems ok.

Do you know if there is a way to have more debugging info or environment comparison between servers?

Thanks!


----------



## amontalban (Aug 20, 2014)

Well I have fixed this thanks to a coworker, it seems that the port isn't correct. The problem is that I had a prior version of security/zxid (1.05) and it seems that the linking wasn't using the right paths:

```
cc -o zxidhlo zxidhlo.o -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L. -lzxid  -lcurl -lssl -lcrypto -lz -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -pthread
```
It seems that it isn't using the built library (-L.) and therefore is using the older installed library. To fix this I uninstalled the port and then installed it again. Hope this helps someone and I'm going to fill a PR.

Thanks!


----------

